# Final Draft Day poll!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Poll will close at 5 pm CST tomorrow. Not a "who do you think" poll, but who WILL the Rockets draft?

All options include trading up or having the player fall to us. Going to be a crazy, crazy day.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I closed my eyes and picked one.....and it was Brandon Roy!! lol


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

As much as I'd rather see Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay, Tyrus Thomas, or Ronnie Brewer picked by the Rockets, Rodney Carney is the player who Houston will end up selecting with the eighth pick.


----------



## you6901 (Feb 19, 2006)

he's a good swimmer. . .


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I refuse to set myself up for disappointment. With that said.. Brewer


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hope its Roy or Carney and by the way the draft is today right, i think i got my calender screwed up


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Im hoping we move up and take Thomas or Roy.

Its likely were staying at 8, and I hope we take Brewer.

But I think it will end up being Carney at 8 because of his outside shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Daryll Morey was talking on the radio about the need to draft above average players to have a championship team. He kind of sounded like he wouldn’t be content drafting Roy because he didn’t have any above average qualities. I don’t like thinking about it but McGrady’s durability IS questionable… Gay is not only a player for a championship run now, but for the future. The top 3 picks go like this IMO: Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison. Then things get tricky. Portland drafts Roy over Gay, continuing to work on revamping the image of their roster and they get an immediate starter at the 2. Both Webster and Roy have the size to be 2-3 combo guards. Atlanta drafts Gay and Houston drafts Shelden Williams, proceeding to swap picks. Houston might have to include more than Luther Head because there is no way Minnesota passes on Gay. 


And that’s how I see things breaking down.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Daryll Morey was talking on the radio about the need to draft above average players to have a championship team. He kind of sounded like he wouldn’t be content drafting Roy because he didn’t have any above average qualities. I don’t like thinking about it but McGrady’s durability IS questionable… Gay is not only a player for a championship run now, but for the future. The top 3 picks go like this IMO: Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison. Then things get tricky. Portland drafts Roy over Gay, continuing to work on revamping the image of their roster and they get an immediate starter at the 2. Both Webster and Roy have the size to be 2-3 combo guards. Atlanta drafts Gay and Houston drafts Shelden Williams, proceeding to swap picks. Houston might have to include more than Luther Head because there is no way Minnesota passes on Gay.
> 
> 
> And that’s how I see things breaking down.


In your opinion top three is Bargnani, Thomas and Morrison. Still, its hard to determine who the top three teams will pick. I think well just have to wait and see how the draft turns and then push whoever selects Rudy Gay for a trade. If Toronto takes Bargnani, Im thinking Chicago takes Aldridge (Tyrus Thomas is too similar to Chandler for them to co-exist in the post). Charlotte is a coin-toss between Ammo and Gay. Portland takes the leftovers of Charlotte, or Brandon Roy. Point is, its hard to determine who Atlanta will pick and were better off just seeing where Rudy Gay lands.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Why is Rudy Gay considered to be able to take us to a championship?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> In your opinion top three is Bargnani, Thomas and Morrison. Still, its hard to determine who the top three teams will pick. I think well just have to wait and see how the draft turns and then push whoever selects Rudy Gay for a trade. If Toronto takes Bargnani, Im thinking Chicago takes Aldridge (Tyrus Thomas is too similar to Chandler for them to co-exist in the post). Charlotte is a coin-toss between Ammo and Gay. Portland takes the leftovers of Charlotte, or Brandon Roy. Point is, its hard to determine who Atlanta will pick and were better off just seeing where Rudy Gay lands.


 Right, and this is where I project Rudy Gay landing. We've been following events leading up to the draft so closely this year, it would be a waste not to have any bold predictions on the information we've gathered!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im staying out of this one. Im just too nervous and i dont want to jinx anything


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Right, and this is where I project Rudy Gay landing. We've been following events leading up to the draft so closely this year, it would be a waste not to have any bold predictions on the information we've gathered!


True... but I think even with all the "event" and "news" were not any clearer than we were 2 months ago. My head is going to explode.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Daryll Morey was talking on the radio about the need to draft above average players to have a championship team. He kind of sounded like he wouldn’t be content drafting Roy because he didn’t have any above average qualities. I don’t like thinking about it but McGrady’s durability IS questionable… Gay is not only a player for a championship run now, but for the future. The top 3 picks go like this IMO: Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison. Then things get tricky. Portland drafts Roy over Gay, continuing to work on revamping the image of their roster and they get an immediate starter at the 2. Both Webster and Roy have the size to be 2-3 combo guards. Atlanta drafts Gay and Houston drafts Shelden Williams, proceeding to swap picks. Houston might have to include more than Luther Head because there is no way Minnesota passes on Gay.
> 
> 
> And that’s how I see things breaking down.


There is no way that Char, Por, Bos, or Minn is going to pass up Gay, if any body is most likely to be passed up out of the top 6 it will be Thomas. Baring a trade or surpise doubt that any of the top 6 will reach the rockets. I really think that the euro will be drafted first, Aldrigde second, Morrison third, Gay 4th, S.Williams 5th, Roy 6th, and thomas 7th. With the rockets picking between Brewer and Carney.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

RealGM (via Boston Globe) is reporting that Atlanta has never worked out Shelden Williams....

Atlanta has completed workouts with Randy Foye, Rajon Rondo, Marcus Williams and Patrick O'Bryant. 

Also, recall that Atlanta has fractured ownership... I find it strange that they would have reached a consensus so early and for Shelden Williams whom many consider a reach.

Im thinking Atlanta has planned for the draft for a long time given their miserable sitaution. 

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!!!!!

Smoke Screen?

Randy Foye looks the best out of the group. I said in my earliest mock draft that Foye would fit in very nice next to Joe Johnson's passing. Foye | Johnson | Smith | M. Williams | ZPach.... all they need is a tall, defensive C to round out a very talented team. Atlanta has a high 2nd to pick up a C and can further fortify their C spot in next years draft.


OK, my final lottery order!

1. Toronto: Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago: LeMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte: Brandon Roy
4. Portland: Ammo
5. Atlanta: Randy Foye
6. Minnesota: Rudy Gay
7. Boston: Marcus Williams
8. Houston: Tyrus Thomas
9. Golden State: Ronnie Brewer
10. Seattle: Shelden Williams
11. Orlando: Rodney Carney
12. New Orleans: Patrick O'Bryant
13. Philly: Rajon Rondo
14. Utah: JJ Redick


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Boston just traded 7 for Telfair.

Boston will pick for Portland.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Boston just traded their pick to Porltand for Telfair now i really doubt that houston gets any of the top 6.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Assuming that no one with a consequential salary is being traded (Theo Ratliff, Zbo and Darius Miles)... who do you guys think Boston will pick for Portland?

Its not unlikely though, that any combination of ZBo, Al Jefferson, Raef LaFrentz, Darius Miles and Theo Ratliff are involved... With a bunch of lateral moves, Portland can clean up their image (e.g. Theo Ratliff, Darius Miles and Sebastian Telfair for Al Jefferson, Raef Lafrentz, Vin Baker and no. 7).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Things are getting crazy fast. 

I would hope Portland wastes one of those picks on Patrick O'Bryant. Unfortunately with Boston out of the top 7, Marcus Williams won't be pushing any of the top 6 to us.  And now the Sheldon rumors are being questioned. I'll be content with Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont know what to expect anymore.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Im at work... I was reading news and chatting up this board when my boss came up to me and offered me a $10K raise with my new contract offer (my annual contract expires with the firm July)... I couldnt speak because I totally thought I was getting busted for not working! Then he offered me concert tickets for tonight and I turned them down because the draft is tonight!!!!

haha.. I hope the draft goes as well as the day has been.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Portland has our number. This trade is NOT good for us. They will take a top 6 player with both their picks, whether Atlanta drafts Shelden or Marcus Williams.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Boston just traded 7 for Telfair.
> 
> Boston will pick for Portland.


Link?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^THAT IS NOT FAIR!!! :curse:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: My Gay aspirations... down the drain.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Portland has our number. This trade is NOT good for us. They will take a top 6 player with both their picks, whether Atlanta drafts Shelden or Marcus Williams.


Isnt this good for us? Portland is highly unlikely to pick Shelden Williams and neither is Minnesota. This could revive our Atlanta trade for Brandon Roy. If anything, we should still have Brewer on the board.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Isnt this good for us? Portland is highly unlikely to pick Shelden Williams and neither is Minnesota. This could revive our Atlanta trade for Brandon Roy. If anything, we should still have Brewer on the board.


 If Shelden Williams said he didn't work out with Atlanta... I have no idea what's going to happen. But you're right, we could still have a chance to trade with Atlanta for Gay or Roy, hopefully those two don't go 3-4.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I just realized.. Portland likes Roy.

YOURE RIGHT!... PORTLAND HAS US BY THE NUTS....


If this in anyway revives the Atlanta swap idea, all Portland has to do is draft Shelden Williams at 7 (if Atlanta picks up Brandon Roy at 5) and force Atlanta to trade with Portland. Sneaky.... in effect, Portland is moving up 2 draft spots without even trying. Its all because Atlanta made it curiously obvious that they wanted Shelden Williams...

So to recap, we are pretty much stuck at 8 with Ronnie Brewer unless something else insane happens like Chicago take Ammo at 2.


----------

